

Show HN: A free eBook to save you time googling entrepreneurship - krsmith35
http://ideaboard.ideatolaunch.co/ebook/

======
minimaxir
"Your pdf is ready and waiting. Just enter your email and we'll send it right
over" is not "free."

~~~
krsmith35
That's a good point - an example of narrow thinking on my part (measuring free
in terms of dollars). I'm going to do some research - maybe there are pages
out there where people have done this better...

